# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  ایجاد شبکه تلفنی

## idehrayan

سلام دوستان 
نمی دونم این سوال رو جای درستی مطرح میکنم یا  نه خیلی جستجو کردم ولی گفتم شاید اینجا به نتیجه بهتری برسم.

یک سرور با ویندوز سرور 2003 داریم که یک مودم دیال اپ داره .
میخوام چن واحد اداری که بعضا چند کیلومتری با سرور فاصله دارن رو از طریق تلفن به سرور متصل بشن و فایلهای کم حجم در حد حداکثر 2 مگ رو روی سرور ذخیره یا از روی سرور بردارن . مورد بعدی اینکه ایا میشه با این روش ریموت زد مثلا یه نرم افزار رو روی سرور ران کرد. اگه دوستان و اساتید مطلب اموزشی دراین خصوص دارن ارائه کنن ممنون میشم .
در ضمن بفرمائید ایا روشهای بهتری هم هست که سرعت بالاتری داشته باشه و هزینه راه اندازی ان زیاد نباشه

نکته :
اگه هر واحد بتونه فقط به فایل و پوشه خودش دسترسی داشته باشه بهتره
از روش های دیگه ارتباطی مثل انتن فعلا نمی خوام استفاده کنم

متشکرم

----------

